
Ask HN: Must read books of all time? - leeshire
I&#x27;m bored during this lockdown<p>anyone know of some good books
like lets say top 5 books of all time in life to read lol<p>I just love knowledge and learning it doesnt&#x27; matter what kind of book I just want something to read that will help me learn and get more knowledge.<p>or something interesting and fun to help pass the boredom<p>it can be history,science, math, technology or anything really I just want to learn more and know more than the average human.<p>I want to be up to par with my fellow human beings so top 5 books of all time is greatly appreciated
======
blankton
Definetly interesting, but also challenging: Archipel Gulag from
Solschenitzyn. I learnd a lot about human nature, shaped by circumstances.
Scary stuff. But this book is a historic document. Names are real, places are
real, events are real. Absolutely worth a read. EDIT: "The Gulag Archipelago"
is the english title.

